# Sprinter OK'd To Begin Service



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 8, 2008)

Sprinter gets green light, will begin service Sunday


----------



## Falco (Mar 8, 2008)

I heard this in the news today, shall be aweome, 'cause the 15 sucks going north on a friday. Then you got oceanside transit center and your home free from there.

Now, if memory serves me right, I also head on the news they said something about a high speed link from Las Vegas to Los Angeles. (or was that on the episode of Modern Marvels that I was watching)


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 13, 2008)

Falco said:


> I heard this in the news today, shall be aweome, 'cause the 15 sucks going north on a friday. Then you got oceanside transit center and your home free from there.
> Now, if memory serves me right, I also head on the news they said something about a high speed link from Las Vegas to Los Angeles. (or was that on the episode of Modern Marvels that I was watching)



at 22 Million $$$ per mile sure a milestone in American railroading, 483 million for 22 miles, the cute choo choo's include and only single track.

What a pricetag to replace one bus line.


----------



## gswager (Mar 13, 2008)

And it's faster than road during traffic jam. It's priceless. :lol:

It's cheaper to build roadroad than pavement.


----------

